# 16hh Bay Warmblood Gelding - Cheshire?



## Glitterbox (10 June 2015)

Hello,

Troy - 16hh Bay Warmblood 11yo gelding. Thought to be in Cheshire area.

Was on 6 month loan started December 2014 - Troy was diagnosed with Kissing Spine,  passport put into loanees name for vetinary and travel purposes with intent to have his back operated on.

Loanee contacted to say she could no longer afford to keep him so arrangements made for someone at same yard to care for him for a week until he could be collected.

Loanee then moved him to Nantwich the next day, apparently moved again Monday. Messages received demanding a ransom for him or he would be sold elsewhere.

Will be going to court but concerned about his wellbeing due to loanees financial circumstances - apparently not had feet trimmed for 15 weeks and worried he may be sold without disclosing the KS.


----------



## Glitterbox (10 June 2015)




----------



## spike123 (10 June 2015)

Maybe worth posting this on facebook on any local groups to that area and ask people to share the post. Also photos would be useful. Passport in the loanee's name is not proof of ownership so make sure you contact your vets and the vets the loanee has used to explain what has happened and see if they would be happy to put in writing that they are aware that you were the horses owner and hopefully you still have some proof in the form of a receipt from when you brought him etc and other people who are aware he was on loan and if you haven't already involved the police then make sure you do straight away. Some officers may consider it a personal matter but if you get the right one they should be more helpful in this.


----------



## Glitterbox (11 June 2015)

Hi Spike,

I thought I had posted some photos - are they not showing?

I have posted on Facebook groups but loanee (who has blocked all contact via Facebook, text, voice call, whatsapp etc) has had various people commenting to say it is her horse as passport in her name and it is a fake post! I have contacted all livery yards in area and left details. Police were contacted but loanee said she has documentation signing him into her name (first I've heard of it!) so it is a dispute of ownership and needs to go through courts.

I will phone round all vets in area - I know she hasn't used the same vets he's had for the past 10 years.

Edited to add: I have receipt and 10 years of insurance docs, vets reports etc. Also loan contract signed by loanee - apparently she has decided this is null and void when she text to say she could no longer afford him.


----------



## madlady (11 June 2015)

Have you contacted the Police?

They would be my first port of call - either that or I'd be knocking on her door.


----------



## Glitterbox (12 June 2015)

Hopefully these photos are working


----------



## teacups (12 June 2015)

I don't see any, sorry!
It sounds awful - are you getting anywhere with the search?


----------



## Glitterbox (12 June 2015)

Ahh  they're showing up on my computer, I've uploaded them to my album and used the IMG code.

At the moment I have no clue where he is! Police and trading standards and facebook posts not helped as loanee fills them full of crap! So frustrating but hopefully will be sorted in court. Just want to know he is ok and cared for until then. Police advised loanee she couldn't sell him until this is sorted out but her recent behaviour worries me. She seems to send messages hoping for a reaction and if she doesn't get it starts sending abuse etc. I had managed to find his previous location by tracing the transporter she used who had checked in the move on her facebook page, I managed to get in touch with the land owner who sent me some photos and assured me he was being well cared for by herself, as well as telling the loanee she was bang out of order. The loanee then text to say she was moving him again as I had found out his location and she was worried I would 'steal' him back when he isn't her horse to begin with! She genuinely seems to believe he belongs to her. She blocks all contact them seems to get bored, unblock facebook or whatever, sends a nasty messages and blocks again. Interestingly when I contacted the yards in the area, many of them said they wouldn't have her on their yard anyway even if she approached them due to her not paying other liveries etc.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 June 2015)

Glitterbox said:



			Hi Spike,

I thought I had posted some photos - are they not showing?

I have posted on Facebook groups but loanee (who has blocked all contact via Facebook, text, voice call, whatsapp etc) has had various people commenting to say it is her horse as passport in her name and it is a fake post! I have contacted all livery yards in area and left details. Police were contacted but loanee said she has documentation signing him into her name (first I've heard of it!) so it is a dispute of ownership and needs to go through courts.

I will phone round all vets in area - I know she hasn't used the same vets he's had for the past 10 years.

Edited to add: I have receipt and 10 years of insurance docs, vets reports etc. Also loan contract signed by loanee - apparently she has decided this is null and void when she text to say she could no longer afford him.
		
Click to expand...

could you set up fake facebook to see her account???




He is a pretty horse I must say


----------



## Glitterbox (12 June 2015)

Thankyou, he is a lovely boy. I haven't, but I did ask a friend to search for her Facebook - seems she has disabled the 'add friend' option and changed privacy so only name and profile photo show.


----------

